# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Le Crdit Municipal de Dijon retient la solution SAB AT pour la migration de son systme dinformation.

## Mejdi20

*Le Crdit Municipal de Dijon retient la solution SAB AT pour la migration de son systme dinformation.*

_A lissue dun appel doffres, le Crdit Municipal choisit le progiciel de gestion bancaire SAB AT pour son systme dinformation. 
_
La Caisse de Crdit Municipal de Dijon est un tablissement public communal de crdit et d'aide sociale. En tant qutablissement de crdit, le Crdit Municipal est soumis  la mise en oeuvre dun contrle interne conformment  la rglementation bancaire ; il est aussi soumis au code des marchs publics et aux rgles relatives  la comptabilit publique.  Les activits du Crdit Municipal de Dijon couvrent les comptes de dpts, les prts  la consommation, lpargne bancaire et montaire, les produits dassurance partenaire et les prts sur gages. 

Le Crdit Municipal de Dijon compte une dizaine d'agences en Bourgogne, Franche-Comt et dans la rgion Centre (44 dpartements au total). Le Crdit Municipal de Dijon emploie une centaine dagents, dont la moiti environ sont des conseillers clientle.  

La solution progiciel bancaire SAB AT se caractrise notamment par sa capacit  couvrir lensemble du spectre des besoins du Crdit Municipal de Dijon ; il est parfaitement adapt  ses mtiers et est conu pour tre volutif et conforme aux rglementations rgissant le double statut dEtablissement Public Administratif et dEtablissement de Crdit du Crdit Municipal de Dijon.

Pour en savoir plus sur la socit et nos solutions : www.sab-tm.com

----------

